# Utilities



## rednelly84

I am moving from a company apartment to a private apartment and need to get electricity connected. Is ADDC the only option for this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Yes. ADDC is the only option for water and electric utilities in Abu Dhabi. Rates are subsidised and very cheap. Depending on the tower you may also be forced to go with a specific private company for cooling (chilled water) and/or gas.


----------



## rednelly84

Many thanks. Think I'm with Dimarco for cooling.


----------

